# Pouch Test for Penny, hope not bred!



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Penny is my little rescue I posted about in another thread, wondering if y'all can look to see if she is pregnant. She is 11 months old and was with her brother until recently (previous owners didn't know to separate). Any guesses??

Here is a video of her, the end you can see her pooch


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweet little doe! At 11 months old, I'd be surprised if she's not bred. To me her pooch looks like she is, but I've also had some does with a longish pooch that weren't bred. If you get another pic a month from now we can see if the pooch is changing at all. Does she have an udder starting? I can't tell in the pics. Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't see the vaginal slit clearly enough to see if she's been penetrated. 

Watching the video I got caught on watching the hooves. You need to trim the outside cleats shorter to swing that inner cleat back in.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Carolyn - will for sure take pics in a month! Definitely no udder at all as of yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with all said.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

goathiker said:


> I can't see the vaginal slit clearly enough to see if she's been penetrated.
> 
> Watching the video I got caught on watching the hooves. You need to trim the outside cleats shorter to swing that inner cleat back in.


Yes have been working on her hooves since I got her 2 weeks ago, never been trimmed! Also treating her for Rickets. With her (and her brothers) vitamin deficiencies I doubt she got pregnant...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

You would be surprised at the unhealthy goats I've seen get pregnant... like emaciated, limping, too young, too old, deaths door goats... still get pregnant. (we have a lot of feral goats here that I see often)


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Dayna said:


> You would be surprised at the unhealthy goats I've seen get pregnant... like emaciated, limping, too young, too old, deaths door goats... still get pregnant. (we have a lot of feral goats here that I see often)


But yet lots of the spoiled goats I have I can't manage to get bred :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really strange isn't it.


----------

